# Weight Class Sticker And Inspections



## rdvholtwood

Going into our 3rd season with our Outback, I felt that I should probably have the brakes and wheel bearings checked out. In conversation with a local RV dealer, they had asked when was the last time I had my TT inspected.......? I told them never? As I bought my TT from a show from an RV dealer based in NY, It was never brought up about inspections. The good news is that everything checked out ok and I now learned that I needed to get a yearly inspection.

In addition to the PA state inspection, I also found out that my TV, a Dodge RAM 2500, should have a weight class sticker....What I found out is that based on the vehicles weight rating, I was required to have a sticker in addition to my inspection and emission stickers. Due to the weight rating being 8800 lbs, I will now be required to display a class "3" sticker.

I am not sure if this is the case in other states (inspection and weight class), but, would be curious to know if your state requires this.


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> Going into our 3rd season with our Outback, I felt that I should probably have the brakes and wheel bearings checked out. In conversation with a local RV dealer, they had asked when was the last time I had my TT inspected.......? I told them never? As I bought my TT from a show from an RV dealer based in NY, It was never brought up about inspections. The good news is that everything checked out ok and I now learned that I needed to get a yearly inspection.
> 
> In addition to the PA state inspection, I also found out that my TV, a Dodge RAM 2500, should have a weight class sticker....What I found out is that based on the vehicles weight rating, I was required to have a sticker in addition to my inspection and emission stickers. Due to the weight rating being 8800 lbs, I will now be required to display a class "3" sticker.
> 
> I am not sure if this is the case in other states (inspection and weight class), but, would be curious to know if your state requires this.


I think any trailer over 2200 or 2500 lbs needs to be inspected in pa - or if it has brakes.

You need to watch 3/4 and 1 ton classes for Trucks - especially in Lancaster area........ i have hear of State troopers getting folks for that..... they primarily seemed to hit guys who were using their company vehicles and had them lettered and easily identified as such (contractors) With a suburban or Excursion you are usually okay








but not a Pick Up. Can be big fines as well........


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> Going into our 3rd season with our Outback, I felt that I should probably have the brakes and wheel bearings checked out. In conversation with a local RV dealer, they had asked when was the last time I had my TT inspected.......? I told them never? As I bought my TT from a show from an RV dealer based in NY, It was never brought up about inspections. The good news is that everything checked out ok and I now learned that I needed to get a yearly inspection.
> 
> In addition to the PA state inspection, I also found out that my TV, a Dodge RAM 2500, should have a weight class sticker....What I found out is that based on the vehicles weight rating, I was required to have a sticker in addition to my inspection and emission stickers. Due to the weight rating being 8800 lbs, I will now be required to display a class "3" sticker.
> 
> I am not sure if this is the case in other states (inspection and weight class), but, would be curious to know if your state requires this.


I think any trailer over 2200 or 2500 lbs needs to be inspected in pa - or if it has brakes.

You need to watch 3/4 and 1 ton classes for Trucks - especially in Lancaster area........ i have hear of State troopers getting folks for that..... they primarily seemed to hit guys who were using their company vehicles and had them lettered and easily identified as such (contractors) With a suburban or Excursion you are usually okay







but not a Pick Up. Can be big fines as well........
[/quote]

Actually, its any trailer over 3000 lbs - I think it only makes sense that if your towing anything with that much weight that it should be inspected for safety.

Also, I heard that if you don't have a sticker displayed on your vehicle you could get some pretty hefty fines. I would tend to think that stands true for your TT too.

A friend told me that when they registered their truck that they automatically were sent a sticker. When I called the state today, I was told that I have to fill out a form every year and its free....I went to a notary to get a sticker and should have one soon.


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> Going into our 3rd season with our Outback, I felt that I should probably have the brakes and wheel bearings checked out. In conversation with a local RV dealer, they had asked when was the last time I had my TT inspected.......? I told them never? As I bought my TT from a show from an RV dealer based in NY, It was never brought up about inspections. The good news is that everything checked out ok and I now learned that I needed to get a yearly inspection.
> 
> In addition to the PA state inspection, I also found out that my TV, a Dodge RAM 2500, should have a weight class sticker....What I found out is that based on the vehicles weight rating, I was required to have a sticker in addition to my inspection and emission stickers. Due to the weight rating being 8800 lbs, I will now be required to display a class "3" sticker.
> 
> I am not sure if this is the case in other states (inspection and weight class), but, would be curious to know if your state requires this.


I think any trailer over 2200 or 2500 lbs needs to be inspected in pa - or if it has brakes.

You need to watch 3/4 and 1 ton classes for Trucks - especially in Lancaster area........ i have hear of State troopers getting folks for that..... they primarily seemed to hit guys who were using their company vehicles and had them lettered and easily identified as such (contractors) With a suburban or Excursion you are usually okay







but not a Pick Up. Can be big fines as well........
[/quote]

Actually, its any trailer over 3000 lbs - I think it only makes sense that if your towing anything with that much weight that it should be inspected for safety.

Also, I heard that if you don't have a sticker displayed on your vehicle you could get some pretty hefty fines. I would tend to think that stands true for your TT too.

A friend told me that when they registered their truck that they automatically were sent a sticker. When I called the state today, I was told that I have to fill out a form every year and its free....I went to a notary to get a sticker and should have one soon.
[/quote]

i didn't remember the exact weight - thanks fro checking

Absence of trailer inspection really is not a large fine ........and they generally will not even check or site you for it -









A vehicle not being in the right class can be heavy heavy fines, especially if its your company vehicle as it is then commercial..... I mean thousands of dollars type fines.


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> Going into our 3rd season with our Outback, I felt that I should probably have the brakes and wheel bearings checked out. In conversation with a local RV dealer, they had asked when was the last time I had my TT inspected.......? I told them never? As I bought my TT from a show from an RV dealer based in NY, It was never brought up about inspections. The good news is that everything checked out ok and I now learned that I needed to get a yearly inspection.
> 
> In addition to the PA state inspection, I also found out that my TV, a Dodge RAM 2500, should have a weight class sticker....What I found out is that based on the vehicles weight rating, I was required to have a sticker in addition to my inspection and emission stickers. Due to the weight rating being 8800 lbs, I will now be required to display a class "3" sticker.
> 
> I am not sure if this is the case in other states (inspection and weight class), but, would be curious to know if your state requires this.


I think any trailer over 2200 or 2500 lbs needs to be inspected in pa - or if it has brakes.

You need to watch 3/4 and 1 ton classes for Trucks - especially in Lancaster area........ i have hear of State troopers getting folks for that..... they primarily seemed to hit guys who were using their company vehicles and had them lettered and easily identified as such (contractors) With a suburban or Excursion you are usually okay







but not a Pick Up. Can be big fines as well........
[/quote]

Actually, its any trailer over 3000 lbs - I think it only makes sense that if your towing anything with that much weight that it should be inspected for safety.

Also, I heard that if you don't have a sticker displayed on your vehicle you could get some pretty hefty fines. I would tend to think that stands true for your TT too.

A friend told me that when they registered their truck that they automatically were sent a sticker. When I called the state today, I was told that I have to fill out a form every year and its free....I went to a notary to get a sticker and should have one soon.
[/quote]

i didn't remember the exact weight - thanks fro checking

*Absence of trailer inspection really is not a large fine ........and they generally will not even check or site you for it -








*
A vehicle not being in the right class can be heavy heavy fines, especially if its your company vehicle as it is then commercial..... I mean thousands of dollars type fines.
[/quote]

My reference was more with regards to the vehicle - not the trailer...........it should be though........as I think it is important to have the TT inspected for safety....









I have some friends who are PA State Police and will ask them how they handle this.


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> Going into our 3rd season with our Outback, I felt that I should probably have the brakes and wheel bearings checked out. In conversation with a local RV dealer, they had asked when was the last time I had my TT inspected.......? I told them never? As I bought my TT from a show from an RV dealer based in NY, It was never brought up about inspections. The good news is that everything checked out ok and I now learned that I needed to get a yearly inspection.
> 
> In addition to the PA state inspection, I also found out that my TV, a Dodge RAM 2500, should have a weight class sticker....What I found out is that based on the vehicles weight rating, I was required to have a sticker in addition to my inspection and emission stickers. Due to the weight rating being 8800 lbs, I will now be required to display a class "3" sticker.
> 
> I am not sure if this is the case in other states (inspection and weight class), but, would be curious to know if your state requires this.


I think any trailer over 2200 or 2500 lbs needs to be inspected in pa - or if it has brakes.

You need to watch 3/4 and 1 ton classes for Trucks - especially in Lancaster area........ i have hear of State troopers getting folks for that..... they primarily seemed to hit guys who were using their company vehicles and had them lettered and easily identified as such (contractors) With a suburban or Excursion you are usually okay







but not a Pick Up. Can be big fines as well........
[/quote]

Actually, its any trailer over 3000 lbs - I think it only makes sense that if your towing anything with that much weight that it should be inspected for safety.

Also, I heard that if you don't have a sticker displayed on your vehicle you could get some pretty hefty fines. I would tend to think that stands true for your TT too.

A friend told me that when they registered their truck that they automatically were sent a sticker. When I called the state today, I was told that I have to fill out a form every year and its free....I went to a notary to get a sticker and should have one soon.
[/quote]

i didn't remember the exact weight - thanks fro checking

*Absence of trailer inspection really is not a large fine ........and they generally will not even check or site you for it -








*
A vehicle not being in the right class can be heavy heavy fines, especially if its your company vehicle as it is then commercial..... I mean thousands of dollars type fines.
[/quote]

My reference was more with regards to the vehicle - not the trailer...........it should be though........as I think it is important to have the TT inspected for safety....









I have some friends who are PA State Police and will ask them how they handle this.
[/quote]

No worries









Don't need to look for me, i have many state and local officer friends.............. and have been stopped and know how it was handled then first hand ;-)

More importantly then relying on an Annual inspection to know you are safe, it is a good practice to check everything they do in an inspection before every trip, Brakes, brake lights, turn signals, tire inflation, safety chains, and emergency brake cable in the event of a disconnect from TV.


----------



## outback loft

I know about the yearly inspections and I actually don't have it done. I have yet to find an inspection facility that actually does anything other than look at my lights and tires when I pull up. So with that in mind I refuse to pay them. I check my lights every time I hook up, I pull a wheel and drum every 3 months or so, and I repack the bearings on a yearly basis.

I have been stopped at a DOT checkpoint before and was told by one of the officers(who thought he got someone who didn't know the rules) that first I was overweight, I showed him the specs, and went over scales with 1200 pounds under. He then proceeded to tell me that my truck needed to be registered with DOT numbers, I again am under the weight limit for that, and to top it off, I have passenger plates on the truck, which immediately clears me of that requirement as well.


----------



## rdvholtwood

In googling the topic, I found some interesting posts on other forums regarding this topic. Someone actually got stopped and was "educated" with a $108 fine for no inspection sticker. Also, I placed a call to the State Police asking to shed some light on the topic. I'd be curious to know what, if any, fines there are regarding both. Once I find here back, I will post to share with you all.


----------



## PA Outbackers

When your truck was registered they should have sent you a weight sticker. I had a 2 on my 1500 because it was registered at 7000# I have a 3 on my 2500 because its registered at 9000#.


----------



## rdvholtwood

PA Outbackers said:


> When your truck was registered they should have sent you a weight sticker. I had a 2 on my 1500 because it was registered at 7000# I have a 3 on my 2500 because its registered at 9000#.


Thats what I've been told, but, they never did. It was brought to my attention later and after asking around I realized I should have had one. So I went to a local tag place and they started the paperwork. In calling PENDOT, they told me that I have to fill out a form every year when I register the truck.

I would have thought it would have been much simpler since they had my info to just send the sticker.......


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Hey Rick; hope all is good with you and the family...
Here in Maryland; all Motorized Vehicles are inspected once; when purchased. no special stickers for trucks up to 25000 #, unless commercial
All Trailers with a weight rating of 3500# or greater are required to have brakes and must be inspected once; when purchased, in order to get registration.
After that it's up to the owner to keep them in safe working order; Police in Maryland are on a heightened state of awareness about trailers after an accident on the Bay Bridge about two years ago that killed some people. The accident involved a cargo trailer which lost a wheel and subsequently came off the TV into oncomming traffic when they had one of the Westbound lanes handling eastbound traffic. 
Still some hope we might see you all at Raystown..
Give a hug to Donna from us
Eric


----------



## Nathan

When you register a truck in MI, you have to sign that you won't run over it's GVW.... *IF* it's commercial. They don't bother with the F350 grocery getter.....


----------



## clarkely

Nj is going no inspection - many states will follow as it is a loss to them to run the program - NJ claims they will save 12 million .......bet they don't give any tax relief.....

If you ask an officer what they would do - they will of course state that you can be fined. Same as if you ask them what could happen if you speed 
)


----------



## W5CI

Its all based on the State where you Live, Veh is Registered, here in Arkansas there is no type of inspection requirements.


----------



## swanny

My inspection guy said Pa. is also going to no "inspection station" inspections. He said Pa is going to some sort of roadside inspection







and the fines will be real attention getters







.

kevin


----------



## rdvholtwood

For all PA residents who have travel trailers, the current law requires a PA State Inspection. Do not assume that if and when you get pulled over that they will net check your travel trailer for current inspection. If you are found not to have a current inspection, you will get fined.

We can only deal with what our current state inspection requirements are - Speculation on what is to come does not negate current requirements.

Another factor to consider is the consequences if you are involved in an accident and are not current on the state inspection requirements.

For more information on PA state requirements - you can check out thislink

ON EDIT - If anyone would like more detailed information regarding fines, etc, you can PM me directly. I had a great conversation today with PA State Police vehicle safety and they provided me some good information. They applauded us for what we were doing in getting the word out regarding this topic.

Camping season is upon us - be safe out there!


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> We can only deal with what our current state inspection requirements are - Speculation on what is to come does not negate current requirements.
> 
> Another factor to consider is the consequences if you are involved in an accident and are not current on the state inspection requirements.
> 
> For more information on PA state requirements - you can check out thislink


It is always a good idea to have your trailer inspected in states that require it and definitely *COULD* become an issue in an accident.

You also *COULD* have an issue in an accident/insurance situation even if you are inspected - for instance if you are inspected and it is found that your trailer lights or brakes weren't working properly, even though they were when inspected, You will have consequences - as it ultimately is your responsibility to check these items each and every time you take it out on public roads.

Happy camping all


----------



## Blackjack

considering how lucky you are that you weren't pulled over you might want to buy a lottery ticket!

The dealer you bought the truck from should have registered you correctly, just make sure you don't go over your class in weight, otherwise a fine will be issued. Your price of yearly registration is based on your weight class and that's the only paperwork you need to do in PA. Your GVW is listed on your registration.


----------

